# Here is why I fight so hard to keep our 2nd ammendment intact



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...es-face-neck-cornering-mother-kids-attic.html

Mom of 2 kids shoots intruder 5 times who broke into their home. Good for her.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Disarming America has NOTHING to do with protecting lives.
The left and the fools who vote for them are sending us on a path to Tyranny. USSA

It's too bad that many Archers actually believe that when Guns are outlawed they'll leave bows alone.

```````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````

It's amazing to me how many people today have such strongly held opinions about which they know little about or worse yet have been misinformed about.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

For those all concerned we can be heard in a couple ways. TAKE the TIME to e-mail or write your representatives. Another, is to CONTRIBUTE to or JOIN a FORCE that ALREADY has a LARGE VOICE in Washington ALREADY. I do not even own a gun BUT JOIN or contribute to THE NRA, it's our largest voice we have going for us. Complaining among ourselves does nothing. ACTION as stated above CAN make the difference. Spread the word to ALL your outdoor friends, it's not about HUNTING, it is about taking away people of the United States Constitutional RIGHT'S. OUR President is taking us down the WRONG path...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

only thing i can say : wished she had a bigger gun so we don`t have to feed him anymore ! we all know in a couple years they will feel sorry for this worthless animal and let him out to harm good human beings again.public hangings for animals like this or as judge Roy Bean said " hang him high ! ".


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh yeah, when the UK went to really strict gun laws it made a big difference in their crime rate...didn't it? *NO NO NO , it did not!*

This has been going on for years...no regard for the Constitution. Wouldn't you think that after a 100 plus years of Socialism and Marxism they would realize it does not work? Like putting a square peg in a round hole...try try try, but it will never work.
Lot of Americans dont realize just because a law is passed , doesn't mean it's lawful. The current Income Tax system we have is not lawful..most Americans look at you funny if you make that statement.
Gun control never helps anybody except the criminal...our own FBI statistics reveal that.


----------

